# Tann Hill Inn



## Amethyst (Dec 31, 2016)

Just been reading on another forum that Tan Hill is now demanding £5 per person per night to park in the vicinity.

This is to go to their "charity of the month".


----------



## ScamperVan (Dec 31, 2016)

We've never had money "demanded" from us  - we have always parked in the quarry. However, we voluntarily and happily put £5 or £10 in the charity box which was was for Mountain Rescue... perhaps it's our fault :egg::lol-049:


----------



## trixie88 (Dec 31, 2016)

been told that the lion inn, blakey ridge,  north yorks moors.   charges 2.50 per head.  think this is for overnight......may try it in the summer.    lovely views and in the middle of nowhere.....


----------



## ScamperVan (Dec 31, 2016)

Linky to their fb page where they explain (scroll down) 

The Tan Hill Inn | Facebook


----------



## mistericeman (Dec 31, 2016)

From what I read on face book it was one or two folks bitching about the land lord threatening (slightly mistakenly imho from a legal point of view) to clamp folks that didn't willingly make the requested donation. 
I don't doubt for a second that it stems from 'some' folks persistently taking the piss,
it never ceases to amaze me that 'some' folks are constantly seeking something for nothing... folks CHOOSING to stay there know what the score is... don't like it, fine jog on by to somewhere else where they don't ask for a donation.


----------



## Admin (Dec 31, 2016)

This is simple...

The Tan Hill Inn requires a £5 donation to charity for you to park on their land overnight. If you do not want to donate the £5 to charity, then do not go there.


----------



## Pauljenny (Dec 31, 2016)

Many years back, we struggled up to the Tan Hill, one snowy November, our Old Tranny motorhome boiled and the clutch was not impressed. Got there at dusk. To find it closed. We watched as a lone walker fought his way through the snowy wastes.
He arrived and started putting up a bivvy.
We asked him what time did the pub open..

" Easter", was his reply.

I take it they open all year now?


----------



## Amethyst (Dec 31, 2016)

Admin said:


> This is simple...
> 
> The Tan Hill Inn requires a £5 donation to charity for you to park on their land overnight. If you do not want to donate the £5 to charity, then do not go there.



Just to be clear....£5 per person per night


----------



## ScamperVan (Dec 31, 2016)

Reading the bad experiences and impressions described in response to the whingers regarding the £5 charge/fee/donation makes me feel ashamed to be a motorhomer  - I want to be loved not hated!! :sad::sad::sad:


----------



## mistericeman (Dec 31, 2016)

Amethyst said:


> Just to be clear....£5 per person



The cost either per unit or per head or per whatever the landlord feels like, really is irrelevant surely.... 

It's very simple don't like it don't visit... I've stayed at pubs occasionally and not been charged... but spent in the pub on beer and food. 
I've stopped on CLs and payed the charge... I've wild camped for free, all by choice no one has ever forced me to stop somewhere and pay. 

One of the first posts from the numpty on Facebook was that he never intended visiting anyway. 

"Clamping is over the top! Sounds like your as bad as the rest, I won't be visiting tan hill."


----------



## Amethyst (Dec 31, 2016)

Anyone wanting to go today has left it too late as it closes to the public at 4pm. 

Then ticket only.


----------



## christine (Dec 31, 2016)

Having looked at their website on facebook, seems like you are not allowed to eat or drink anything in the car park unless purchased from the pub. Presumably this means in your motorhome parked in the car park??


----------



## Admin (Dec 31, 2016)

Amethyst said:


> Just to be clear....£5 per person per night



Yes £5 per person for camping and use of the toilets and showers. All given to charity.


----------



## Admin (Dec 31, 2016)

christine said:


> Having looked at their website on facebook, seems like you are not allowed to eat or drink anything in the car park unless purchased from the pub. Presumably this means in your motorhome parked in the car park??



You can eat and drink on the campsite.


----------



## malagaoth (Jan 1, 2017)

Personally I think that £5 per person is taking the mickey - £5 per unit would be fair  but as others have said if you dont like the terms dont go there!

I notice that one of the pubs in Britstops is now charging £15 per unit - I wont be going there either!


----------

